# Phobias



## Varanoidea (May 14, 2013)

Talking about phobias today with some friends and thought it would make interesting conversation here.  Feel free to post what you are afraid of, no judging! Personally I have a fear of jellyfish and the open ocean. :shock:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (May 14, 2013)

I am really afraid of cockroaches, not any other bugs or creepy crawlies, just them. I also have a really weird phobia (remembering no judging here) I can't have or have anyone else that is near me, wear socks in bed.. I don't know why, it just freaks me out and makes me really anxious, I hate them!


----------



## Varanoidea (May 14, 2013)

Interesting, never heard that one before. Everyone is different.


----------



## Xeaal (May 14, 2013)

Cockroaches for sure.. and spiders. OMG spiders ><


----------



## disintegratus (May 14, 2013)

Not a phobia of mine, but I can sympathise with socks in bed, it's just skeevy and gross!
That said, I drive my partner mental because I can't have my feet uncovered while I sleep. I curl the doona around them, and coz he's so much taller than me, his feet are uncovered pretty much from the shins down. 
I also have an irrational fear of camels, pelicans and emus. Not a paralysing fear or anything, it's more of an intense hatred, if one came too close to me I'd punch it repeatedly until it went away.
The wierdest one I've got though is a phobia of having my shoes fall off while on a rollercoaster. I practically cut off the circulation to my feet by tying my shoe laces super tight everytime I go on one.


----------



## RedFox (May 14, 2013)

I've already talked about mine on here. I have quite a big phobia of clowns. I'm also slightly scared of dolls.


----------



## Varanoidea (May 14, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> Not a phobia of mine, but I can sympathise with socks in bed, it's just skeevy and gross!
> That said, I drive my partner mental because I can't have my feet uncovered while I sleep. I curl the doona around them, and coz he's so much taller than me, his feet are uncovered pretty much from the shins down.
> I also have an irrational fear of camels, pelicans and emus. Not a paralysing fear or anything, it's more of an intense hatred, if one came too close to me I'd punch it repeatedly until it went away.
> The wierdest one I've got though is a phobia of having my shoes fall off while on a rollercoaster. I practically cut off the circulation to my feet by tying my shoe laces super tight everytime I go on one.



I can relate to not having feet uncovered when sleeping..or any body part of mine to be honest. :shock: As a young kid I slept with my entire body, head and all, underneath a blanket, and it's a habit I can't break even now that I'm 17.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (May 14, 2013)

Walking into an orb spider web at night (I know they are harmless, but the thought a big spider somewhere on me that I can't see in the dark creeps me out).

Not keen on walking about outside barefooted or without boots on at night time either - especially in places where I know there some trap door spider holes.


----------



## Zipidee (May 14, 2013)

Thunderstorms - ever since I was a little kid and we were caught in a cyclone in a caravan.


----------



## phatty (May 14, 2013)

well i have agoraphobia and i scared of heights haha


----------



## lizardwhisperer (May 14, 2013)

Zipidee said:


> Thunderstorms - ever since I was a little kid and we were caught in a cyclone in a caravan.


 That would have been scary indeed. I've experienced a category 5 and the continous thunder and lightning and sound of the wind was unbelieveable.
Being cut off because the power , TV , radio and phones are down and being trapped in a house and not knowing what's happening or what could happen was very scary,it would be worse for a little kid.

Add salt water crocs, especially big one who might be lurking invisibly under the muddy water near the creek or river bank, those beasts scare the heck out me.


----------



## thals (May 14, 2013)

Dentists...


----------



## Damiieen (May 14, 2013)

Whales scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 14, 2013)

Needles, but snake bites dont worry me. It is the only thing I am scared of.

I find a few things creepy - Any Dolls (Porcelain and Manikins especially) and clowns.

I also take a second look at some statues, especially if they look like Angels, lol.


----------



## sharky (May 14, 2013)

I can hold a red-back spider without breaking a sweat but if there is a moth in the same room as me I scream and will hide in another room until it is killed...moths are so bloody scary! I will jump screaming my head off if one flies near me :shock: Give me a spider any day <3


----------



## NickGeee (May 14, 2013)

Bees and wasps scare me the most.


----------



## princessparrot (May 14, 2013)

people. particularly people I know but don't always see and doctors:shock: ... yet I love a lot of things most people are afraid of:lolall deadly/dangerous animals, heights, dark...


----------



## princessparrot (May 14, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> I can relate to not having feet uncovered when sleeping..or any body part of mine to be honest. :shock: As a young kid I slept with my entire body, head and all, underneath a blanket, and it's a habit I can't break even now that I'm 17.


same here (at 17) :lol:


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 14, 2013)

Haven't found mine yet.


----------



## saintanger (May 14, 2013)

not afraid of much but heights at times like on rides if it does not feel safe and deep dark water as my mum always told me sharks would kill me and eat me if i swam out to far.


----------



## izzys1 (May 14, 2013)

Spiders! I can do small and daddy long legs but thats about it! As I have got older heights, and confined spaces, tsunamis. I always have an escape plan, everywhere i go I know the way out and which way I would go in an emergency.


----------



## sharky (May 14, 2013)

saintanger said:


> not afraid of much but heights at times like on rides if it does not feel safe and deep dark water as my mum always told me sharks would kill me and eat me if i swam out to far.



Actually, sharks are really highly unlikely to attack humans  My dad takes me out diving in deep waters every year for my birthday  (No cage, cages are good for photos but not as fun ) I have only seen a few sharks though  The great white was my favorite! They don't attack, just curious creatures! ^.^ I guess I only feel safe around them because my dad has dived with them 1000 of times (He grew up on the beach!)

Sorry, just thought I'd add you some re-assurance (Just don't go on a surfboard or with a cut :/)


----------



## harlemrain (May 14, 2013)

Please no judgement!!! I have clavicaphobia.... Fear of someone touching my collarbone. Can't explain it, just freaks me out, I gag and dry reach whenever someone does it and for that exact reason I rarely tell people haha


----------



## Bananapeel (May 14, 2013)

Not afraid of all that much. I'll admit im a cautious person but ONLY when it comes to people. It's weird. I've never trusted humans much, animals on the other hand.. 

I'm also kinda scared of failing uni lol but that's another thing. I have no idea what to do! Hahaha


----------



## Bananapeel (May 14, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Actually, sharks are really highly unlikely to attack humans  My dad takes me out diving in deep waters every year for my birthday  (No cage, cages are good for photos but not as fun ) I have only seen a few sharks though  The great white was my favorite! They don't attack, just curious creatures! ^.^ I guess I only feel safe around them because my dad has dived with them 1000 of times (He grew up on the beach!)
> 
> Sorry, just thought I'd add you some re-assurance (Just don't go on a surfboard or with a cut :/)



+1 they are gorgeous creatures  I don't like cages much either. I love the idea of being able to swim freely with them and not have that fear. I need to come to SA. Some nice shark diving places around there!


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 14, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I've already talked about mine on here. I have quite a big phobia of clowns. I'm also slightly scared of dolls.



Down here we all float!



Venomous_RBB said:


> Needles, but snake bites dont worry me. It is the only thing I am scared of..



Can't stand needles, can't watch it on me or others or even tv shows. Definitely could never be a junky.

I have a fear of snakes, due to my fathers influence. I am dealing with it as I have a 5 mth old coastal now. He amazes and terrifies me at the same time. It is an invigorating feeling.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 14, 2013)

I couldn't give a toss about a few needles. I have had many at school and others for travel etc. they don't bother me in the least. 

I watched a video of some man and his mates chucking a dog off a building. I have never been so upset or distressed in my life. That video scared me and scarred me for life.


----------



## harlemrain (May 14, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I couldn't give a toss about a few needles. I have had many at school and others for travel etc. they don't bother me in the least.
> 
> I watched a video of some man and his mates chucking a dog off a building. I have never been so upset or distressed in my life. That video scared me and scarred me for life.



+1 I HATE videos on Facebook with animal/child abuse or even pics "like if you're against animal abuse" I just think putting images like that on people's newsfeed is doing nothing to stop it


----------



## Trent005722 (May 14, 2013)

seeing a web with no spider and wondering where the hell that spider is sends a shiver down my spine


----------



## princessparrot (May 14, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Not afraid of all that much. I'll admit im a cautious person but ONLY when it comes to people. It's weird. I've never trusted humans much, animals on the other hand..
> 
> I'm also kinda scared of failing uni lol but that's another thing. I have no idea what to do! Hahaha


 I totally agree with all of that! not sure what it is though....


----------



## princessparrot (May 14, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Not afraid of all that much. I'll admit im a cautious person but ONLY when it comes to people. It's weird. I've never trusted humans much, animals on the other hand..
> 
> I'm also kinda scared of failing uni lol but that's another thing. I have no idea what to do! Hahaha


 I totally agree with all of that! not sure what it is though....


----------



## Varanoidea (May 14, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Not afraid of all that much. I'll admit im a cautious person but ONLY when it comes to people. It's weird. I've never trusted humans much, animals on the other hand..
> 
> I'm also kinda scared of failing uni lol but that's another thing. I have no idea what to do! Hahaha



I don't trust people in the slightest. :?


----------



## princessparrot (May 14, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> I don't trust people in the slightest. :?


 must be a thing with teens... :?


----------



## Varanoidea (May 14, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> must be a thing with teens... :?



It's all these hormones.


----------



## joelysmoley (May 15, 2013)

Insects that jump and run really quick, like grasshoppers...


----------



## jacevy (May 15, 2013)

I am terrified of snakes. Absolutely terrified.
I have said before that I think there is one in every bush waiting to attack me.
Any grass longer than ankle height and I get a racing heart and scan constantly for snakes weighting to get me!!!
I am so totally pathetic that when bushwalking I make my 7 year old and 9 year old daughters walk before me!!!

Now with my little stimson hatchling he freaks me out. It is his eyes watching me. When I hold him I have to have a jumper on and if he comes towards my head my husband has to rescue me!!!

I also don't like heights but that is more that I'm afraid my kids are going to fall. Kids are so erratic and clumsy!!!


----------



## RedFox (May 15, 2013)

jacevy said:


> I am terrified of snakes. Absolutely terrified.
> I have said before that I think there is one in every bush waiting to attack me.
> Any grass longer than ankle height and I get a racing heart and scan constantly for snakes weighting to get me!!!
> I am so totally pathetic that when bushwalking I make my 7 year old and 9 year old daughters walk before me!!!
> ...



Sounds a bit like my Mum. She has a massive phobia of snakes. It has being really interesting moving back in for a couple of months. I can now have my woma hatchy in the same room as her now which was a bit step. It will be a while before my adult woma will get to that stage. I don't think she will ever get to the stage of being able to touch them. 

I am really proud of her though, she is letting me stay with her intil I find a rental. Before she met my womas she couldn't even look at a picture of a snake without shaking. She can now look at my little hatchy while he is out of his enclosure and is fine with looking at my adult through the glass. She is very interested in them even if thy do scare them and has asked me lots of questions about snakes in general. 

Where as, if I had spiders instead, it would have being a different story because Dad has the worse phobia of spiders I have ever seen. When I was 6 I remember having to get rid of all the daddy long legs in his room because Mum wasn't home. Mind you there aren't many spiders in the UK so he has had a few shocks moving to Australia.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 15, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> ....I can't have or have anyone else that is near me, wear socks in bed.. I don't know why, it just freaks me out and makes me really anxious, I hate them!





ShinkirouYui said:


> Interesting, never heard that one before. Everyone is different.


 It does not seem to be that unusual, particularly in New Zealand. While travelling there I was told by a number of ladies: “We can go to bed, but no socks, OK?”.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 15, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> I don't trust people in the slightest.





princessparrot said:


> must be a thing with teens...


The outcome of “Stranger Danger” education, if you ask me...


There are two things that tend to really frighten me - walking into sticky spiderwebs in the dark and my wife.


----------



## Skeptic (May 15, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> While travelling there I was told by a number of ladies: “We can go to bed, but no socks, OK?”.



That's awesome  Possibly the most awesome post I've ever read on here. I want to make it my signature 




Bluetongue1 said:


> There are two things that tend to really frighten me - walking into sticky spiderwebs in the dark and my wife.



Agreed. I look like I'm having a seizure if I walk into a spider web in the dark and my wife scares the crap out of me!


----------



## Mitella (May 15, 2013)

I'm terrified of Bears and Wolves 
(My family thinks we should move to Canada)
wild pigs and Dingoes also gives me a shock when I go herping.
also a slight fear of spiders and being alone In the middle of winton-Boulia at night, lost!


----------



## Shotta (May 15, 2013)

my phobias are those king crickets,spiders,pelicans flying overhead,things flying at me and geese i got mobbed by a bunch of them while i was feeding them bread they went nuts


----------



## Umbral (May 15, 2013)

I'm scared of politicians, I always feel like they are lying to me when they speak.... Talk about irrational!


----------



## Brodie (May 15, 2013)

I can't think of anything more intimidating than a pretty girl. I stopped buying durries at the corner store coz the cute girl there flirted with me. I'm a nerd!


----------



## Ellannn (May 15, 2013)

I'm terrified of Christmas beetles ( Don't ask why because I don't even know why lol) I guess they just freak me out. Especially when they fly at you. *shudders*


----------



## princessparrot (May 15, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The outcome of “Stranger Danger” education, if you ask me...


when it comes to people, its strangers I'm the least scared of!!!:shock:


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 15, 2013)

I've got a really big phobia of getting bitten by a dangerous spider!


----------



## buffcoat (May 16, 2013)

Bridges. I HATE them. HATE! Makes my morning commute to work interesting. Gotta cross one on my way. The states are separated by a river 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 16, 2013)

With everything that affects me I certainly don't laugh at or judge others.

i have a few:
fear of heights, elevators, driving alone,driving thru tunnels, I fear dying on my own,living on my own. And the list goes on.

I've suffered from anxiety and depression + panic attacks for 29 years. It's been a fun life.


----------



## RedFox (May 16, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> Bridges. I HATE them. HATE! Makes my morning commute to work interesting. Gotta cross one on my way. The states are separated by a river



It is amazing how common that is. Three people in my family have a fear of bridges and refuse to drive over them.


----------



## princessparrot (May 18, 2013)

having my picture taken :shock:!!! not sure I should mention my other one in case it offends anyone, but it has to do with people...


----------



## sharky (May 18, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> Bridges. I HATE them. HATE! Makes my morning commute to work interesting. Gotta cross one on my way. The states are separated by a river
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Reminds of that episode of the Middle where Brick wouldn't cross the bridge


----------



## xXRecreationXx (May 18, 2013)

Have a phobia of Being buried alive ( Like if you're in a long Coma , you wake up in a grave alive . Being in an elevator and it stops. ( These two are probably my worst phobia.)


----------



## disintegratus (May 18, 2013)

RedFox said:


> It is amazing how common that is. Three people in my family have a fear of bridges and refuse to drive over them.



If that was my family I'd move to an island


----------



## bohdi13 (May 18, 2013)

i have a phobias of hipsters :lol:

my main phobia is drowning as when i was a child i almost drowned after jumping in the pool like every other day after school and i didn't have my floaties on, luckily my dad came out to water the garden and seen me reaching for air just before i started falling under. he ripped open the fence and dived in and grabbed me...:|
i also have a phobia of becoming something im not...


----------



## Zanks (May 18, 2013)

Not judging anyone but.... wow... haha.... life must be so hard for some of you.
I know someone that is scared of ALL birds. All I can do is laugh, I dont get it.
Lifes to short to worry insignificant crap. Face your fears, it'll be a huge buzz..


----------



## RedFox (May 18, 2013)

I tried facing my fear last year. I took my cousins (2 and 4 years old) to a circus. Trust me it wasn't a buzz. I was a complete emotional wreck but at least my cousins enjoyed it. 

But then that is what a phobia is, an irrational fear. Luckily clowns aren't exactly everywhere.


----------



## princessparrot (May 19, 2013)

Zanks said:


> Not judging anyone but.... wow... haha.... life must be so hard for some of you.
> I know someone that is scared of ALL birds. All I can do is laugh, I dont get it.
> Lifes to short to worry insignificant crap. Face your fears, it'll be a huge buzz..


my mum is scared of birds I find it hilarious, yet I have 12(half of which just wander around the house :lol she also hates reptiles. perfect match for my likings:?....


----------



## Ellannn (May 19, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> Please no judgement!!! I have clavicaphobia.... Fear of someone touching my collarbone. Can't explain it, just freaks me out, I gag and dry reach whenever someone does it and for that exact reason I rarely tell people haha



My dad has clavicaphobia! But I think it's because he has broken his collar bone multiple times. All you have to do is say the word collar bone and he flinches lol


----------



## Snapped (May 19, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> With everything that affects me I certainly don't laugh at or judge others.
> 
> i have a few:
> fear of heights, elevators, driving alone,driving thru tunnels, I fear dying on my own,living on my own. And the list goes on.
> ...




Oh yeah, I can so relate to all of the above, and with the bonus of agoraphobia thrown in as well, certainly makes life ....err, interesting.


----------



## Melzey (May 19, 2013)

Hmm, what creeps me out, lifts! That's right, they might have gone up and down thousands of times, but it's bound to be the time I get in that the whole thing will fall apart and I will go plummeting, exaggerated, yes..... 

Two posts about agoraphobia. I have a bit of a fear of being agoraphobic. That would certainly add a challenge to life.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (May 19, 2013)

i have a phobia of being locked in the toilet. i was at my cousins house and i locked the toilet door..... turns out it doesn't unlock and i was stuck in there for about an hour till they busted the door down


----------



## shell477 (May 19, 2013)

heights which is a pretty normal phobia... sinking in deep mud and drowning/suffocating which is not so normal... and I cant walk over any type of grate or covering that is set in the ground knowing that there is no ground underneath which I guess is most irrational of all mine..


----------



## shabbyy (May 19, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I can hold a red-back spider without breaking a sweat but if there is a moth in the same room as me I scream and will hide in another room until it is killed...moths are so bloody scary! I will jump screaming my head off if one flies near me :shock: Give me a spider any day <3



Especially Rain Moths. They were like 2 on every wall at my school.


----------



## sharky (May 19, 2013)

shabbyy said:


> Especially Rain Moths. They were like 2 on every wall at my school.



I could not go to that school :shock: I would be staring at the wall all day....just incase they move


----------



## Jacknife (May 19, 2013)

Not really a phobia, but risotto is my most hated and the most disgust inducing thing I can ever imagine. 
Creeps me the hell out.


----------



## Ellannn (May 20, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Not really a phobia, but risotto is my most hated and the most disgust inducing thing I can ever imagine.
> Creeps me the hell out.



Actually I can understand that! I think the texture of wheatbix and porridge is disgusting, can't eat it.


----------



## Rach85 (May 20, 2013)

Im terrified of heights. And escalators. The ones going up are ok but the ones that go down, ill take the stairs instead. If i HAVE to use the ones going down I swear i look like borat did in the movie, all clinging to the side of it :?
the thought of a spider crawling on me gives me the creeps. and i hate big bull ants. ever since i dreamt that i pulled back the blankets on my bed and the bed was full of them.

lol


----------



## JM1982 (May 20, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> Talking about phobias today with some friends and thought it would make interesting conversation here.  Feel free to post what you are afraid of, no judging! Personally I have a fear of jellyfish and the open ocean. :shock:



jellyfish, yep I hear you. 
I do a fair bit of kayak fishing. About a year ago, about 2k off shore I saw movment next to me, looked in the water to see a whole heap of huge jellyfish around me! 
Harmless I'm sure but it still makes my skin crawl thinking about it now!


----------



## JM1982 (May 20, 2013)

My better half is TERRIFIED of butterflies. She knows how irrational and dosent know where it comes from, but its there and in a big way.


----------



## harlemrain (May 21, 2013)

My hubby has a phobia of knives :/ he can use them but if he's standing next to me and I lean across the bench to grab something with a knife in my hands he ***** out lol. Reckons that being stabbed to death would be the worst way to die, freaks him out something chronic _for the record that above says f l i p s hahaha bleeped automatically_


----------



## Damiieen (May 22, 2013)

shell477 said:


> heights which is a pretty normal phobia... sinking in deep mud and drowning/suffocating which is not so normal... and I cant walk over any type of grate or covering that is set in the ground knowing that there is no ground underneath which I guess is most irrational of all mine..



I can't walk over drain's or them thing's after I saw someone fall in one once it just collapsed as he stood on it. When I walk through the city at peak hour sometimes and you can't really move to the side I always wait for people to cross them then I jump over them if I don't think I'll make the step. Everyone just stares at me and my girlfriend loves walking with me she always tries to push me on them while we walk -.-


----------



## JM1982 (May 22, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> My hubby has a phobia of knives :/ he can use them but if he's standing next to me and I lean across the bench to grab something with a knife in my hands he ***** out lol. Reckons that being stabbed to death would be the worst way to die, freaks him out something chronic _for the record that above says f l i p s hahaha bleeped automatically_



Your hubby and I could never be mates then, as I'm a knife collector, my other expensive hobby. 


Send him round and ill give him a show and tell - and you can take my Misses to the butterfly house at Melbourne zoo! 

One of many-(pic dosent to it justice)


----------



## harlemrain (May 22, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Your hubby and I could never be mates then, as I'm a knife collector, my other expensive hobby.
> 
> 
> Send him round and ill give him a show and tell - and you can take my Misses to the butterfly house at Melbourne zoo!
> ...



Bahah, sounds like a plan


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 22, 2013)

I have Ophidiophobia...
About a third of adult humans are ophidiophobic, making this the most common reported phobia.


----------



## Reptilesaurus (May 22, 2013)

Deep water, walking over those drains etc. in the streets & the dentist


----------



## Cypher69 (May 22, 2013)

Maggots & worms... the notion that some hospitals use maggots to eat the dead skin off your body gives me the creeps.


----------



## shell477 (May 22, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> I can't walk over drain's or them thing's after I saw someone fall in one once it just collapsed as he stood on it. When I walk through the city at peak hour sometimes and you can't really move to the side I always wait for people to cross them then I jump over them if I don't think I'll make the step. Everyone just stares at me and my girlfriend loves walking with me she always tries to push me on them while we walk -.-



haha your girlfriend and my husband would make great friends, he tries to push me on them sometimes just for fun too... and thats why I have the phobia- the fear that ill step on one and it will collapse


----------



## Bananapeel (May 24, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> I can't walk over drain's or them thing's after I saw someone fall in one once it just collapsed as he stood on it. When I walk through the city at peak hour sometimes and you can't really move to the side I always wait for people to cross them then I jump over them if I don't think I'll make the step. Everyone just stares at me and my girlfriend loves walking with me she always tries to push me on them while we walk -.-



Hahahaha I know a girl with the same fear of drains and the grates covering them. Then she injured her leg and sprained her wrist *facepalm I kmow* and was in a wheelchair so some friends and myself had to drive her and intentionally parked her right on top of a drain and left her there in public. hahahah it was hilarious. She couldn't control her fear and was just yelling for us. Hahahah.


----------



## Mortevicar (May 24, 2013)

I have a bad cause of claustrophobia...cannot stand confined spaces where I feel I cannot escape...and when I got stuck in an elevator at work 42 stories up at work in Melbourne for 25 minutes i freaked...until the lights went out in the elevator for 10 mins. Then I REALLY FREAKED. I was hyperventilating and sweating profusely. And to top it off I was by myself...I won't forget that experience. EVER.


----------



## Mortevicar (May 24, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> With everything that affects me I certainly don't laugh at or judge others.
> 
> i have a few:
> fear of heights, elevators, driving alone,driving thru tunnels, I fear dying on my own,living on my own. And the list goes on.
> ...



I am in exactly the same boat as you - I was diagnosed with Generalised Anxiety Disorder 12 years ago. Apart from confined spaces, I hate getting stuck in traffic, not having a bottle of water with me wherever I go, tunnels, the list goes on. But the only way to remove fear is to face it. I am working on a program from NZ that is AMAZING. I have made so much progress. You can PM me if you are interested. You can recover from anxiety.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 24, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> I can't walk over drain's or them thing's after I saw someone fall in one once it just collapsed as he stood on it. When I walk through the city at peak hour sometimes and you can't really move to the side I always wait for people to cross them then I jump over them if I don't think I'll make the step. Everyone just stares at me and my girlfriend loves walking with me she always tries to push me on them while we walk -.-





shell477 said:


> heights which is a pretty normal phobia... sinking in deep mud and drowning/suffocating which is not so normal... and I cant walk over any type of grate or covering that is set in the ground knowing that there is no ground underneath which I guess is most irrational of all mine..





Bananapeel said:


> Hahahaha I know a girl with the same fear of drains and the grates covering them. Then she injured her leg and sprained her wrist *facepalm I kmow* and was in a wheelchair so some friends and myself had to drive her and intentionally parked her right on top of a drain and left her there in public. hahahah it was hilarious. She couldn't control her fear and was just yelling for us. Hahahah.





I've seen someone fall through one of those drain grates and take a ~1 1/2inch cube of flesh/bone out of their shin a long time ago, been a bit wary of walking directly in the middle of them ever since.


----------



## Damiieen (May 24, 2013)

WOW OUCH!

This fear is more common than I thought, glad I'm not the only one


----------



## rustys.reptiles (May 24, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> If that was my family I'd move to an island



tell them to swim?


----------



## JM1982 (May 25, 2013)

My phobia is snakes, it's just the way they slither around... Hahaha!!! Could you imagine!!


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 25, 2013)

Planes, birds, spiders, clowns, dolls, the ocean and people i dont know touching me

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JM1982 (May 25, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> ...people i dont know touching me...



Ow come on! Ppl you don't know touching you!
... Wait, yeah, creepy :facepalm:


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 25, 2013)

I get alot of people grab me as i walk passed to look at my tattoos i find it terrifying and prettz rude too

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (May 25, 2013)

I have a fear of people I don't know in general :/

And for the record, I jump on those drains! It's fun ^.^


----------



## JM1982 (May 25, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> I get alot of people grab me as i walk passed to look at my tattoos i find it terrifying and prettz rude too
> 
> Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


i have experienced the same thing, yep rude.


----------



## Varanoidea (May 27, 2013)

I've been to Jenolan Caves, it certainly isn't for the claustrophobic! Some parts of the caves can only be travelled through by sliding on your stomach through a hole, underneath 600 meters of solid rock...


----------



## Miss_Kaos (May 27, 2013)

That is beautiful. Any chance you want to show off more of them? 



JM1982 said:


> Your hubby and I could never be mates then, as I'm a knife collector, my other expensive hobby.
> 
> 
> Send him round and ill give him a show and tell - and you can take my Misses to the butterfly house at Melbourne zoo!
> ...



Sorry, it was meant to link to this! Haha

I HATE dolls. Especially the really old ones with human hair. Creeps me out!


----------



## JM1982 (May 27, 2013)

Sorry, could not resist


----------



## JM1982 (May 27, 2013)

Miss_Kaos said:


> That is beautiful. Any chance you want to show off more of them?



Thanks! Yep, she's a beauty all right. 
There two arnt quite as stunning, but pretty cute! 
(At risk of going off topic here Miss_Kaos!)


----------



## princessparrot (May 27, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> I've been to Jenolan Caves, it certainly isn't for the claustrophobic! Some parts of the caves can only be travelled through by sliding on your stomach through a hole, underneath 600 meters of solid rock...


awesome!


----------



## Miss_Kaos (May 27, 2013)

Oh they're gorgeous too! Haha I bet you'd be someone's phobia


----------



## JM1982 (May 27, 2013)

Maybe. But I don't think ppl are scared of angels. :lol:

:facepalm:Oh that was bad.


----------



## Ash1990 (May 27, 2013)

I have a severe needle phobia, tend to pass out when getting needles. Which caused a few problems since im a vet in training, I've managed to get to a stage where i can comfortably give animals injections as long as I dont stuff it up, the more times I have to attempt an injection the more i panic.

Also have the totally weird fear of people poking my belly button, I have no idea why, but I never tell people because my lovely bf found out by accident recently and likes to torture me with it. Poking at me results in hysterical crying for ages while he laughs at me.


----------



## KristenJ (May 27, 2013)

Ash1990 said:


> I have a severe needle phobia, tend to pass out when getting needles. Which caused a few problems since im a vet in training, I've managed to get to a stage where i can comfortably give animals injections as long as I dont stuff it up, the more times I have to attempt an injection the more i panic.



Same! Except I dont pass out, I wish I did though. I go nuts!
The last needle I had (A blood test) I lost it, I started screaming and crying I just wouldnt let the lady touch me and I ran out of the room screaming and starting running about the waiting room. The lady giving me the needle starting yelling at me and I remember her saying I am worse than her Autistic nephew, haha. I ran out into the street and just sat in the parking lot crying. That place refused to do my needle so a few weeks later my mum took me to another place. Same sort of thing happened and in the end (on our third visit) three people held a screaming me down while they did it. 
Its crazy! I havent had any vaccinations since I was 5 because I just cant do needles. I dont know why though, I mean they dont hurt. 

Also Tomatoes and cheese. I cant eat ANYTHING with them in it or I throw up. Its not the taste and I'm not allergic, I dont know. I just start gagging. Same as the smell or if I touch them. hahahah 
And guinee pigs. Wow theyre scary.


----------



## Varanoidea (May 27, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Maybe. But I don't think ppl are scared of angels. :lol:
> 
> :facepalm:Oh that was bad.



Unless you are a Doctor Who fan.  Now I just hope someone gets that reference.


----------



## sharky (May 27, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> Unless you are a Doctor Who fan.  Now I just hope someone gets that reference.



Don't worry, I do  I love Doctor Who ^.^ My Bredli is going to live inside the Tardis :twisted:


----------



## shell477 (May 27, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Don't worry, I do  I love Doctor Who ^.^ My Bredli is going to live inside the Tardis :twisted:



haha I get it.. although still not that bad... but then I love scary/horror (unless its my phobia of course haha)


----------



## JM1982 (May 28, 2013)

:facepalm:It was ment for me, and I don't get it


----------



## Mick666 (May 28, 2013)

I have a phobia of green tree frogs.


----------



## Tablemanners (May 28, 2013)

Spiders, FIne with snakes but spiders give me the creeps!


----------



## sharky (May 29, 2013)

Mick666 said:


> I have a phobia of green tree frogs.



Wow....that kinda sucks X_x


----------



## Shay-Nik (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm petrified of cockroaches, if I see one any where I'd throw stuff at it and run away :L


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 18, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Wow....that kinda sucks X_x



yep, especially now that I've moved back to north qld.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 19, 2013)

sharky said:


> I could not go to that school :shock: I would be staring at the wall all day....just incase they move


You'd hate it at my house. Moths everywhere, just those tiny ones though. I'd say there's at least five in each room

- - - Updated - - -



JM1982 said:


> jellyfish, yep I hear you.
> I do a fair bit of kayak fishing. About a year ago, about 2k off shore I saw movment next to me, looked in the water to see a whole heap of huge jellyfish around me!
> Harmless I'm sure but it still makes my skin crawl thinking about it now!


I want some jellies as pets. I love them

- - - Updated - - -



sharky said:


> I have a fear of people I don't know in general :/
> 
> And for the record, I jump on those drains! It's fun ^.^


so does my dad :lol:

- - - Updated - - -

Some of u doll people should visit "doll island" with all these porcilen dolls and stuff hanging in the trees


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 19, 2013)

ive got a bit of claustrophobia , not too bad but the first time i got really worried was when i went in to whats called the underground house in nusa lembongan Indonesia , as the name states its a house thats been dug into the ground by hand (its actually got a really cool story behind it but wont ) , its got a few support braces here and there but i freaked that it would cave in on me , only got to the first little room at the bottom of the steps and i bailed out 

also jelly fish , i wont go near them since the day i went surfing at an offshore reef ( also in indo ) jumped off the boat and started to paddle over to the break when i started to feel what felt like all these electric shocks going through my body 
thats when i noticed all the little pinky purple jellyfish no bigger than a pingpong ball and there was literally thousands of them 
turned around and the boat was already on its way back in , so i had a very painful paddle through at least 500m of them possibly more 

so if your ever surfing in indo , beware of the swarms of little pinky purple jelly fish , they pack a punch


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 19, 2013)

Dying from some protracted, drawn-out illness. Just shoot me in the head haha 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggydog (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a phobia of buffalo, fine with cows but buffalo are just terrifying. 

And toads.


----------



## MyMitchie (Nov 19, 2013)

Cockroaches and huntsman spiders. I'm mainly terrified that they'll crawl into my ears or nose. Something being behind me all the time. I have to keep looking over my shoulders constantly but not in mirrors because I don't really wanna know whats behind me. 

I have issues (;


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 19, 2013)

Moths are horrifying, evil little creatures that I could definitely live happily without ever seeing again! 

My real phobia though is being murdered. And I know nobody would really like to be murdered, that's a given, but I have a genuine (some would say irrational) fear that is with me every day. I even have extensive plans in place to dictate my actions should I ever be confronted with a murderous intruder/attacker in different situations! 
I blame my mother letting me watch the crime channel a lot when I was younger. And the movie Copycat which I saw when I was about 7 or 8 :/


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Nov 19, 2013)

i have had a fear of ants since i was about 5, its not a huge fear but when i was 5 i was swarmed by them


----------



## Lawra (Nov 19, 2013)

Pelicans!!! Also cockroaches, heights and drowning.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 19, 2013)

Not really a fear, but how I felt when I was sexually assaulted at school... Never want to feel that again!


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 19, 2013)

I have an irrational fear of clowns or people dressed up in costumes, like those Santa Claus photo ops in the shopping centres come Christmas time. I make every effort to avoid them whenever they even look (or turn their head) my way! It's not as severe as a phobia, but it's a fear that does seem a little bit odd, to my family at least.

Nosocomephobia, a fear of hospitals. This phobia manifested from my time in hospital as a young teenager. I don't really want to elaborate why, other than to state that it was quite a traumatic experience for me, and my family. I do try my best to avoid going to hospitals, even if it's to monitor my health. :?


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 20, 2013)

ReptileKeeper32 said:


> i have had a fear of ants since i was about 5, its not a huge fear but when i was 5 i was swarmed by them



Ahh you're bringing up traumatic memories of standing on a bull ant nest in things when I was very young and having to be carried back to the house and hosed off!! Ants do suck! 




princessparrot said:


> Not really a fear, but how I felt when I was sexually assaulted at school... Never want to feel that again!




This one is horrible  wish there was no reason for anyone to fear this. Sorry you have to oxo


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 20, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Ahh you're bringing up traumatic memories of standing on a bull ant nest in things when I was very young and having to be carried back to the house and hosed off!! Ants do suck!



Ugh! I can't imagine how scary that would be! If I stood on a bull ants nest I would cry!


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 20, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> This one is horrible  wish there was no reason for anyone to fear this. Sorry you have to oxo


Managed to avoid a close call/attempt in yr5 at the park near my house. I was alone in the classroom with this kid that I always found really weird and creepy this time. He got One week suspension


----------



## montay (Nov 20, 2013)

snakes ...


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 20, 2013)

Fundamentalists.


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Nov 20, 2013)

luckily the ants that swarmed me were only the usual black ants ripreston, couldn't imagine stepping on a bull ant nest!


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 20, 2013)

ReptileKeeper32 said:


> luckily the ants that swarmed me were only the usual black ants ripreston, couldn't imagine stepping on a bull ant nest!



Still not nice though I'm sure. 

I was only young but I remember crying that it felt like fire everywhere. They had got all the way up my shorts and singlet by the time we got back to the hose!


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Nov 20, 2013)

yea they were all over me, my mum took my top off and they were every where, i guess im lucky that its all im really scared of!


----------

